# Seems like it would be a classic prank but i saw it and wow....



## 94accord (Feb 2, 2007)

Seems like it would be a classic prank... but when I saw it... i could hardly contain myself!!

Well... I have never had it happen to me, but I have been at the hospital when a fire house ambulance pulled in. After dropping off the patient, they went to restock the rig. I heard the EMT instruct the trainee to go into the ER and ask the charge nurse for 3 priapisms. So off ran the trainee into the ER to find the Charge Nurse. After about 3 min, out comes the trainee. She runs over to the tech and tells them that the charge nurse wanted to know what size the emt wanted... 6", 8", 10", or 12"! At this point, it took all I had not to break into tears lol. The tech said she needed 2x 8", and 1x 10". So off ran the trainee back into the ER with the information for the charge nurse. A few min later the trainee comes walking back out.... laughing her *** off... she took it well when the nurse told her what was happening... i still laugh thinking abou this 8 months later. 

Note~ I know a similar event happened to someone else up in PA, Upper Dharby (or however you spell it) i think.... not sure where.... still funny though.


----------



## HorseHauler (Feb 2, 2007)

hahahah i love it! thats great.... please tell me this trainee wasn't already a basic and she was JUST starting basic class....


----------



## 94accord (Feb 3, 2007)

HorseHauler said:


> hahahah i love it! thats great.... please tell me this trainee wasn't already a basic and she was JUST starting basic class....



indeed it was a student


----------



## Guardian (Feb 3, 2007)

I've tried similar pranks and they never work for me, my students or whoever always figure it out...


----------



## yowzer (Feb 3, 2007)

It's too bad dildos aren't part of the standard ER supplies...


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 3, 2007)

That's great!  I haven't thought of or heard of that one before, but of course there are always the old "dehydrated hydrogen hydroxide" or "red light fluid".  At the department I used to volunteer at, they always liked to send the students/probies to the helicopter landing pad at Station X.  You wouldn't believe how long some of them would spend trying to find it!


----------



## HorseHauler (Feb 4, 2007)

How about putting the probies on fire watch...  Send them to the top of the hose tower looking out this tiny window and telling them they are on duty from midnight - 2 a.m. to watch over the city for any fire, if you see any, call the comm center. some one will be there to re-leave you at 2 am... 

That or sending them to station 35 for AC lightbulbs, and then by this time the guys over there usually no whats going on and send them to station xx, then they send them to xx and so on and so on till they finally get told by the chief they are screwing with you and go back to your station... this could go on for hours....


----------



## Jon (Feb 4, 2007)

Wow... this goes back to the old Boy Scout Camp gags.... sending the new scout to the camp supply hut for:
a "left-handed smoke shifter" for the campfire
a "bucket of elbow grease" so that they can clean the laterine
or "25 feet of fallopian tubing" to replace the falling apart garden hose.

All of the above have also been used at FD's before, I'm sure.


PS... Accord - the town is Upper Darby, but I never heard of this one before. The concerns with pranks, though, is that they must be played on someone who will think it is funny, not who will feel hazed.


----------



## 94accord (Feb 5, 2007)

Jon said:


> The concerns with pranks, though, is that they must be played on someone who will think it is funny, not who will feel hazed.



now there lies the true difficulty in pranking these days... people are too quick in involve authorities for even the smallest of jests... when in the grand ole days, we could joke with no problem... too many people taking it too far and pushing the limits of whats acceptable have landed us here. However, i say, choose your target well and happy pranking.


----------



## mfrjason (Feb 19, 2007)

I dont think I would be able to contain the laughter about it either,and it happening to a student i probably would end up pissing my pants cuz I was laughin so hard.


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 21, 2007)

HorseHauler said:


> How about putting the probies on fire watch...  Send them to the top of the hose tower looking out this tiny window and telling them they are on duty from midnight - 2 a.m. to watch over the city for any fire, if you see any, call the comm center. some one will be there to re-leave you at 2 am...



With my luck they'd find one, or at least think they did.


----------

